# What type is my betta/Rate?



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

hello! I know my Betta is definitely not show worthy, but I like learning more about Bettas and I'm practicing rating them at the moment, sorry that the picture is very zoomed in. Of course he flares when it's a whole tank pic :-?

What I see is:
- spoon head 
- anal too long +not sharp and straight 
- color is nice that it doesn't fade/bleed into the other fins. 

Also what type is he? I know he's an elephant ear. But EE plakat? Halfmoon PlakAt? No idea.

Thanks!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Under IBC guidelines, Halfmoon Plakat is not actually a thing.

He would be classified as an Asymmetrical Show Plakat. He is a Bi-color or Patterned fish, as well as Elephant Ear.

I'm unsure if Elephant Ear currently has a class in the IBC, so I'm not sure how to rate him.

But, he looks fairly decent. No major body faults, but his ventrals and dorsal are not the best.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nimble said:


> Under IBC guidelines, Halfmoon Plakat is not actually a thing.
> 
> He would be classified as an Asymmetrical Show Plakat. He is a Bi-color or Patterned fish, as well as Elephant Ear.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks so much! So he's better than I thought :lol:

What exactly is a Bicolor? How can you tell?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The first impression I got was his "untidy" fin edges. His anal might be a bit off as well. I also do not know EE criteria so can't comment on that. 

Bi color means it has two colors; blue body and red fins. Solid means the whole fish is one colored, preferably including the ventrals. Anyway, this guy would be faulted due to the colored edges on his fins. If you want patterns, it must be balanced - Eg. A 50-50 color band butterfly.


----------

